# Hello! I am making a fursuit head (progress shown). Critique?



## Kiu (Jun 10, 2013)

*

EDIT: The head is finished! Please look at a post below!!

_______________________________________
*
I said I would make a progress thread earlier, but I kinda forgot. ; ;

This is the... forth head I've made over the course of three years. I don't make them very often, as the last one I did was one year ago. The rest were all made with short intervals between them in 2008-2009.

This one is all foam; it's the first one I'm making with all foam.

So, I'm not very experienced, but I want to make my heads really cute. That is why I want you guys to comment on my head!
I know it's too late to be changing things on it, but I will take anything you say into consideration for later suits!! Thank you!

I should probably mention is is of this character: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/10602273/

In order from oldest to newest:

http://i.imgur.com/0TY4Dsh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/LU5KuUh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/FcHp0Ro.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/pSP3AGS.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/6ZPoRWT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/40tjn9O.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/bfeKcji.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/nFbod4k.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/L5TRtm1.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4UIWau2.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/XhharN6.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/dMypoFd.jpg (This one I took just now. The ear fur is all lopsided, so I will be remaking it. Also the arms are from my former suit.)

So what do you guys think? I will continue to work on her, hopefully having her done by the end of the month.
I am using wigs for her hair, so that's what the foam block on her forehead is for (to seemingly give it more volume).


----------



## jorinda (Jun 11, 2013)

Quite cute. You might try trimming the fur around the muzzle slightly shorter than the rest of the head.


----------



## Kiu (Jun 13, 2013)

jorinda said:


> Quite cute. You might try trimming the fur around the muzzle slightly shorter than the rest of the head.


Thanks!
Yes, I am working on trimming the fur shorter. Unfortunately, my clippers are not trimming well at all, picking up only a few hairs at a time. :/
They used to clip very well before. I will look into fixing it.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 13, 2013)

It's adorable I love that head... I wish I could make one ^^ the paws are also just adorable, you have to show me this when you finish


----------



## Kiu (Jun 13, 2013)

Kishi said:


> It's adorable I love that head... I wish I could make one ^^ the paws are also just adorable, you have to show me this when you finish


Thank you!!! I will hopefully update it tomorrow because my wigs should be in by then. If not, then it may take a day or two more. 
I'll keep updating until it's finished, so you will be able to see it here!
And I may or may not make a suit to complete her...


----------



## Kishi (Jun 13, 2013)

You should of you have time... I just think she is adorable ^^ I wish I had sewing skills if I did I'd make one... At least a partial suit if Emma my fursona


----------



## cyborgparanoia (Jun 13, 2013)

This fursuit is too cute!


----------



## Amber Kitsune (Jun 13, 2013)

It's one of the cutest fursuits I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Teal (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty good. Have you tried brushing it lightly around the part where the colors meet to mix them a little?


----------



## Kiu (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are two new pictures of her, although very bad because I don't have a normal camera to take them and it's quite dark here. D:
http://i.imgur.com/ptB66W5.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Wbo0JLE.jpg

I didn't have much time to work on her in the past few days, but I will have a lot more time tomorrow and Thursday! I still need to finish furring her ears and fixing her face up a bit.
The hair that came in was a lot darker than I had wished, but I can still work with it, As long as it's still lighter than the fur (which is it only by a little bit), I an manage. :/

I still need to style the hair as well. It's only being held by safety pins to show the placement of it and just what she looks like with hair.

(I don't know why she looks so ugly in the photos, she's so much cuter in real life...)


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 16, 2013)

This is ADORABLE!

I love it!
This is really helpful to me too because I wanted to make a fursuit in this style too!

She looks amazing so far! I don't even know what to say.... What did you make the eyes out of?


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking pretty good so far! I would recommend trimming the inner ears however, as there's usually not that much fur inside. It would also help to define the shape a little more.


----------



## Kiu (Jun 16, 2013)

Kaluna said:


> This is ADORABLE!
> 
> I love it!
> This is really helpful to me too because I wanted to make a fursuit in this style too!
> ...



Oh thanks! I'm really glad it could help in a way haha!
The eyes are just plastic mesh painted; I want to make them better, but I didn't have any other material to use. :/ They're okay, though.
I want to also cover in a clear plastic for gloss, but I also don't have any of that! D:



Sparklepaws said:


> Looking pretty good so far! I would recommend trimming the inner ears however, as there's usually not that much fur inside. It would also help to define the shape a little more.



Thank you!
Oh yes of course I will trim the ears. 
I really like ears with long fur on the base, short going up, and long at the top for a cute tuft!


----------



## Kishi (Jun 16, 2013)

Quick questions: Is the jaw movable? Are they follow me eyes? And where did you get all of your material?


----------



## Kiu (Jun 17, 2013)

Ah, I didn't see the posts before my last one, I'm sorry!
Thanks to all that say it's cute!!



Teal said:


> Pretty good. Have you tried brushing it lightly around the part where the colors meet to mix them a little?



I do, but you can't see it at all well in the photos. 



Kishi said:


> Quick questions: Is the jaw movable? Are they follow me eyes? And where did you get all of your material?



I made one with a moving jaw before, but they don't interest me at all. I much prefer a stationary one. So it is stationary.
The eyes are just plain plastic mesh, so no, they don't follow. My last one had them! I may make another with tracking eyes, but for now, no.
I live near Los Angeles, CA, so I visit the fashion district quite often. There I can get fabrics, furs, and foam for VERY cheap.
I got my foam and fur there. I buy my wigs off of eBay (though I'm not the most careful person determining accuracy. Normally they're very good! OTL ) Everything else, felt and mesh, were picked up at Jo-Ann.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 17, 2013)

@Kiu: I've been researching different ways to make the eyes glossy and covered, and I finally found something this past month that's perfect. Just cut up the top part of a clear 2 liter soda bottle. I don't have any pics yet, but it looks even better than the boiled vinyl tablecloth that I've seen a lot of japanese suitmakers use.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiu said:


> Thank you!
> Oh yes of course I will trim the ears.
> I really like ears with long fur on the base, short going up, and long at the top for a cute tuft!



One of my friends has a Lynx fursuit, so naturally they also have the tufts of fur at the top and I think it's super adorable xD

Make sure to post some more pictures when you do!


----------



## Kiu (Jun 22, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/McH0uM2.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/zE3VkzT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9B5mpyF.jpg

Here's the latest on the head. I think I totally forgot the neck and did the hair before it, so now I have to work around the hair ughhhhh.
Anyway, the hair is styled to an extent. I am not cutting the wig (it's fairly long) because I think it's really pretty when it's long, also the time to cut it cuts into the time to do the rest of my costumes, so I don't know if I would be able to. I am happy with the bangs sort of, but I'll let it sit and look back to it. That way I'll have a fresher look on it and see if I should change it.
I tied up the back hair so it wouldn't tangle as much as it sits.

Also I finished the ears!


----------



## Kiu (Jun 25, 2013)

I finished the head!

Is there anything that can be said about it to help on future projects? I realized in the end that the eyes weren't even, so I know I will have to watch out for that at the beginning in the future.
http://i.imgur.com/1u9AnD7.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OsMI0yz.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Z1w2xdt.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/yX3jBly.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/eXfFBHC.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/YkMcxVu.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2qD4KGA.jpg (I put little clear resin circles on her eyes like tears.)

The hands are from a previous suit I made, but I'm not going to make new ones for now. I know how to make hands better than I did at the time (pawpads, claws, shape, all that good stuff)

I think I'll make a fursuit head some time with a permanent cry face. It'll just have one of those (> <) faces with clear resin circles for tears. It's the best idea ever.


----------

